# My darling horses - Tralissa Andalusians



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of work you did there. Love your horses, they are beautiful


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, thankyou very much


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Stunning, I'm speechless.

Absolutley beautiful. :wink:


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Thankyou very much everyone! I'm a photo-holic hehe, I just love taking photo's. 

And guess what! I have found my camera  Hehe... So prepare for more pictures soon.

Grr, some kid's just let Raine out onto the footpath outside our field, they pulled the fencing down. I really hate kids >_<


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures; I can't get enough!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww, you have such gorgeous horses!!! Your photos are stunning!!!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Thankyou very much everyone!

I have a picture of Gypsy and Chase the day we rescued them.

*Gypsy and Chase the day we rescued them - They looked worse in real life.*

I had them both for just Â£500.

Right, this is Chase when I first had her. The person holding her was my mum, and so I had to block her out (Her orders).











This is Gypsy, she was 1 or 2 when I first had her, and already broken in, silly people...


----------



## Rubino (Oct 5, 2007)

Your horses are all stunning. xxx


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Thankyou very much Rubino!

I have alot more photo's, but I will just post these one's for now. 

I changed all images to links, because I completely forgot that it slows down and even crashes some people's internet. So I am very sorry about that.

Here's a few more.

Also, I have just dug this back up instead of making a whole new topic. Hehe, and beware, cause I'm getting a new camera for christmas :lol: As my one I had last christmas has broke. This will be about my 5th/6th camera :lol: So there will be loads more pictures to come, hehe.

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Chaseblackandwhitephoto.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Chasegallopingphoto.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Chasenewphotobaw.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Chasenewphotobawlol.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/ChasePhotography.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/ChasePhotography.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Gypsyrollingphoto.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Rainephotonew.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Rainerollingphoto.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Breeeezylol.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Chaseeeeeee.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Bestbuddies.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Bestbuds.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/ChaseandGyps.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Chasemental.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04573.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04582.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04584.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04586.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04619.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04631.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04645.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Fatpodge.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Fendywendy.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Fenny.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/LucaPuntalV.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Nightmare.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Nightmareheadshot.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/PODGE.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Wantahug.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Youdancelikethis.jpg


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful horses


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe, thankyou


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

i love the ones of them playing in the snow! and in some they looked like they were flying...i cant possibly comment because there are to many (a good thing because i get to scroll over tonnes of amazing horsies lol) the foal is sooooooooooo cute!


----------

